# Collet something?



## JohnCT (Feb 26, 2018)

must be a piece of scrap I don't need


----------



## T. J. (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks like an expanding collet - good for clamping inside bores. It also looks like your lever collet closer is missing some pieces, but I'm not sure. Usually the lever sticks out horizontally.


----------



## JohnCT (Feb 26, 2018)

Yeah the bracket in the back isn't hooked up, didn't feel like unbolting the door to install something I don't think I'll use


----------



## dlane (Feb 27, 2018)

Ied callit usefull and wouldn’t scrap it you’ll probably regret it, the pic is gone ?


----------



## higgite (Feb 27, 2018)

Are y'all seeing a picture of something. All I see is text.

Tom


----------



## dlane (Feb 27, 2018)

Apparently he edited the pic out , it was there yesterday


----------



## JohnCT (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 7, 2018)

The hole (at the "top" of the lever must be in a pivot, to apply/release pressure on the collet to close/open it. It appears that when tightening the collett, it (the collett) would expand inside a cavity. In general, collets contract about a diameter. 
Thanks for the images.


----------

